

Ask HN: Is anyone doing a job board "right"? - chrinon

From what I can find, everyone has a job board but they are either very expensive to post to or are of a very low quality.<p>Isn't there anywhere to quickly and simply find/post jobs of any kind on the cheap? What if I just had a simple programming task I was willing to pay for. Where could I post it/find someone?
======
fellars
Based on your question, I would say odesk is the place to go to post/find
someone for simple programming tasks. I've heard of people using fiverr.com
for this but I've never tried.

On a purely selfish note: I just launched betacave.com which has a unique spin
on the recruiting process, but its more geared towards long term hiring.
Discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4576038>

~~~
codegeek
I looked at betacave.com. What is the unique spin that you are offering ?

~~~
fellars
This might help shed light: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4584945>

Ultimately it comes down to privacy and respect.

------
codegeek
Depends on how and in what context you define "right". There are numerious job
boards out there including aggregators like indeed (who just won big btw ). In
terms of being able to quickly find/post jobs of _any kind_ , craigslist does
come to mind. The question is: what can you do that craigslist is not doing
well in terms of job board ? Or elance, odesk etc. for that matter ?

------
kls
While it is not generally thought of for that purpose, Craigslist is where a
lot of people go for the case you described.

~~~
chrinon
exactly my point...

if craigslist is the only place for this kind of thing, i think there is a
need that needs filling.

------
whichdan
<http://careers.sh/>

This is a small site I run that links to ~26 dev job boards. Posting on places
like Meetup.com might be your best bet.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring>

You can also wait until Oct 1st and post in the next WhoIsHiring Freelancers
thead.

------
GFischer
Wouldn't that be the niche of Elance, Guru, Odesk and other freelancing sites?

~~~
chrinon
ya for a lot of things but they cost $$ too. i'm talking like any kind of job
board. full time, temp, one off tasks. is there anyone doing a good job at
aggregating all this?

~~~
chc
"They cost $$"? So doing this right means being totally free? That doesn't
sound like much of a business model.

------
ig1
The economics of job boards are essentially ad arbitrage, they buy traffic
(job seekers) and resell it (job ads), sites which don't have significant
revenue from ads can't afford to buy quality traffic.

------
Peroni
<http://www.hackerjobs.co.uk>

1\. Free job listings

2\. High quality build with zero recruiter pollution.

